# Where do you usually buy your tools? - Amazon?



## awaqa909 (Mar 11, 2017)

I've needed my own calipers for a while.  I got the guts to ask one guy that recently got a new caliper and pointed me to a MSC magazine.  I don't know if he went on the internet or phone call or what.  The calipers I want are some Mitutoyo 6" dial calipers.  Maybe a different color.  I'm looking around on the internet MSC and Rex Supply are the ones I've heard of and Amazon.  The tool is $3 cheaper but because I have prime I can get it in just a few days.  They actually have a blue dial for less then $100, regularly $118~.

I'm worried about the calipers not being accurate or something being wrong with them.  I've ordered from amazon before but never a tool, much less something for work.  (Might be finally getting a tool box this weekend)

Thanks,
    Awaqa909


----------



## sanddan (Mar 11, 2017)

Amazon is safer than buying them on ebay. There are many Mitutoyo counterfeits, google and you can get info on telling the difference between real and copy.

I got a 12" Mitutoyo caliper at a pawn shop but you have to know what to look for. They had a second one that was a copy, I showed the sales person the differences and he ended up taking my low offer as thanks.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 11, 2017)

Travers from time to time has good sales.   If you can live without a wheel the Brown and Sharp dial calipers are very nice.  Personally I use elcheapo china dial calipers for non critical work, occasionally I break out the B&S for more close tolerance work, but if I need to be within a thou or better get out the mics.


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 11, 2017)

You asked about where to purchase tools.  Last year I would have said ENCO, but since MSC shut them down many folks like myself are having to look elsewhere.  A thread on the topic of sources.  Scroll down and a post has a list.

MSC has everything ENCO carried and more, but the prices are crazy.

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/enco-supplier-replacement.50591/


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 11, 2017)

The purchasing department at the company that I work for likes to buy from McMaster Carr.  I don't know how MC's prices compare to others, it may be that MC is just more convenient than others from a purchaser's standpoint.   MC has calipers from Mitutoyo, Starrett, Brown & Sharpe and "economy" on their website.  I don't think there is any danger of their stuff being counterfeit.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 11, 2017)

dial calipers are not inherently accurate in the first place. some are better than others.
i save the money and buy inexpensive calipers or used ones form ebay for day to day use. 
most of the (cheap) calipers i own, are within .002"- i'll live with that.
when the measurement needs to be more precise, i break out the high(er) quality micrometers.
some of the best tools and measuring devices i ever got were used.
there is a certain joy in buying a new anything though


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 11, 2017)

Have a look at these folks: http://www.precisionrepairs.com
They sell reconditioned tools at good prices.  They mostly sell micrometers and indicators, but they have a couple of calipers on their list right now.
I bought a micrometer from them and had no problem: it arrived at my door within a few days.


----------



## Joe P. (Mar 11, 2017)

I have been going to a local guy near my job, good prices, they have both import stuff and some name brand stuff. Their website is http://www.victornet.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 11, 2017)

Not doing work for a space agency, my HF dial calipers work just fine. If you are just a hobby machinist they should work well for you.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 11, 2017)

I use my $10.00 HF digital calipers for everything but that needing .002 or better. They've never disappointed me, but I've been careful to make sure I'me getting a good reading.


----------



## awaqa909 (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't seem to find any info that "mitutoyo" has posted about how to find fakes, just people claiming they did.  I was told digital calipers can give a false reading from pressing on them too hard vs a dial...  I probably need some proper instruction on how to use a caliper, but will save that for another day.  Most of my work can't be measured by a micrometer.  Generally have .005 to .015 tolerances with the latter being uncommon.  Need to find out if they make mitutoyo dial caliper fakes so I can tell if the one I buy is a fake.  Thinking about buying the one from amazon so I can get it pretty quick, but because it's sold and shipped from amazon it should be real...  But I can be paranoid about certain things and this is one of them.

For my first purchase I think I will be better off buying new.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 11, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> I can't seem to find any info that "mitutoyo" has posted about how to find fakes, just people claiming they did.  I was told digital calipers can give a false reading from pressing on them too hard vs a dial...  I probably need some proper instruction on how to use a caliper, but will save that for another day.  Most of my work can't be measured by a micrometer.  Generally have .005 to .015 tolerances with the latter being uncommon.  Need to find out if they make mitutoyo dial caliper fakes so I can tell if the one I buy is a fake.



Generally if the price is too good to be true then it probably is. And I would personally never buy anything Mitu coming out of China. Not saying it will always be a fake, I'm just not willing to take that risk.

http://www.mitutoyo.com/news/counterfeit-mitutoyo-products/

Here's a PDF by Mitu on DIs, DTIs, & dial calipers.
http://www.mitutoyo.com.sg/documents/Imitation leaflet 6pp.pdf

Here's a couple of videos on their most popular model digital caliper. MItu recently changed the look on this model too.


----------



## awaqa909 (Mar 11, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Generally if the price is too good to be true then it probably is. And I would personally never buy anything Mitu coming out of China. Not saying it will always be a fake, I'm just not willing to take that risk.
> 
> http://www.mitutoyo.com/news/counterfeit-mitutoyo-products/
> 
> ...


Did you see anything about the 505-742 model when you found those?  I haven't found anything, or found any "really cheap" mitutoyo dial calipers.
I would like to confirm that the 505-742 model replaces the 505-675 model?

These are what I'm looking at.  Not sure on color.  Any of the 505-742 models with prime.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...words=mitutoyo+caliper&ie=UTF8&qid=1489282016


----------



## darkzero (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry, no idea. I don't own any dial calipers & I never look at them. In fact I didn't even know that they had imitation DTIs & dial calipers until reading the PDF. I thought they only copied one model digital caliper & one model DI.


----------



## moosehorn (Mar 12, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> I've needed my own calipers for a while.  I got the guts to ask one guy that recently got a new caliper and pointed me to a MSC magazine.  I don't know if he went on the internet or phone call or what.  The calipers I want are some Mitutoyo 6" dial calipers.  Maybe a different color.  I'm looking around on the internet MSC and Rex Supply are the ones I've heard of and Amazon.  The tool is $3 cheaper but because I have prime I can get it in just a few days.  They actually have a blue dial for less then $100, regularly $118~.
> 
> I'm worried about the calipers not being accurate or something being wrong with them.  I've ordered from amazon before but never a tool, much less something for work.  (Might be finally getting a tool box this weekend)
> 
> ...


Amazon is great for lower priced tooling simply because if you are not satisfied for any reason at all you can return them free of charge and relieve a full refund. Another thing to consider about cost is at Amazon you pay no sales tax, and if you get a Amazon Prime Crédit Card you get 5% back. In Alaska that means 12-1/2% off and free shipping. I have bought a lot from amazon and am comfortable that they will be reliable to .001". And you can also purchase premium brands by searching by name if you are so inclined.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 12, 2017)

I use dial calipers much more often than mic's.  With a good quality caliper, correctly used, a reading within 0.001" or better is the norm.
If  tolerances have to be close I gladly pull out a mic. Always double check.
Bought a couple things from MSC but don't like them and they will see little sales from me unless they can show a truly good deal.
None of that guess the price crap!
Don't know who will eventually replace Enco or if anyone will.
Digital calipers are nice. Some may be more accurate than dial calipers but if the reading has to be that close then a mic should be used.
New or used dial calipers are much cheaper than comparable digital calipers and more common to find in this digital age.
Now you can look forward to 30 years of buying tools.
Try Craigs list and pawn shops. I hate having to spend money on new tools when used are so much cheaper and just as good.
Check that they repeatedly zero out  and are correct with a known gauge of an inch or better. Also look for any damage to the jaws, ID and OD.
I have rarely paid more than 50% of the list price on a used tool.
An exception to buying used might  be an indicator in tenths or another tool for very precise readings.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 12, 2017)

I highly doubt anyone will replace Enco. That's too bad for those of you who don't have a local MSC outlet. MSC is my Enco replacement but of course I buy elsewhere as well. 

Ever since my Enco account merged with MSC, often MSC's price is better than anywhere I can find. Not sure what guess the price means. I log in & see my price, walk into MSC, & sometimes I'm surprised when my sales guys gives me an even better price than I'm expecting. I never have to pay shipping either, not even freight items. But if you have an Enco merged account, standard shipping is always free for over $49. 

Gotta love MSC's bargin bins too, every location has one. It's amazing to see the stuff they clear out, my sales guy took me to the back to show me the big items. Anyone need a brand new 8" Kurt?


----------



## tomh (Mar 12, 2017)

I would consider the 8 inch over the 6 inch, they have a more balanced feel when using them and are easier to hold. As for the dial over the digital, the dial even with the rack cover doesn't take much to fowl it up, something as a speck of dust size chip and they will jump a tooth leaving you with a needle that doesn't line straight up at 12 noon any more and at that point you will lose all confidence in them no mater how much you paid. When I get another set I think I will looking at the schars brand. Also the digital will withstand a occasional  drop better


----------



## ewkearns (Mar 12, 2017)

I've been using MSC since they were "_Manhattan Supply Company_" and the catalog was 1/2" thick. KBC is, also, pretty good. I've seen *these guys get an honorable mention*, but I have no personal experience....

Also, Travers Tool, McMaster-Carr, W. W. Grainger and the like, but prices are unnecessarily high....

Unknown commodity: *https://www.futuretoolco.com/*

eBay has drifted over to the dark side with far too many "_stores_," who effectively buy at Tractor Supply and Harbor Freight and resell with profit built into markups and "_shipping and Handling_." Then, too, stuff is "_sight unseen_" and returns can be denied at sale. Amazon has a solid return policy and their "Prime" option can pay off in the long run.

Don't forget, you may have one or more mill supply stores, local to you.....


----------



## GeneV (Mar 12, 2017)

I totally second on dig over dial calipers, more than once I had to tear one apart to clean out something snagging it, and realigning the arrow to point precisely to zero...oh my ocd! 

Couple years back, I bought an el cheopo Shars caliper to replace a Mitutoyo I misplaced.  I found the Mitutoyo since then, yet am still mostly using the cheap Shars caliper.  Why?  Because it works just as well, that's why.  The thing has been dropped, has a cracked glass over the display, still gets within +/- 0.001, good enough for my purposes, and I won't cry if I drop it again and finally kill it.

Tooling sources, I do ok with Shars or their ebay store (careful with their combined shipping, it's sometimes more than individual item shipping) which often beats pricing over KBC or McMaster for same level stuff.  McMaster has the best website though, really easy to find stuff.  I'll usually reference at McMaster, and then price compare with KBC and Shars using their 'find' tab, and then hit ebay and Amazon for good measure.  I hardly ever hit MSC of Fastenel because they're usually overpriced, but sometimes they'll have something the other don't.  

This is for budget stuff, eg, drills/mills/taps, dial indicators, that sort of thing.  If you're looking for something nicer, I'd try Zoro.  Also if you're looking for coolant, lube, that sort of stuff in bulk, Zoro is hard to beat in pricing.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 12, 2017)

If you're in no hurry to get a pair of digital calipers, I've bought several pairs of calipers from these guys.  Shane Measuring tools, yeah, they are Chinese, but what isn't today!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529836356?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I've had my go to pair for three years now and no issues what so ever.  The smooth feel of their calipers remind me of some of the Brown & Sharpe calipers I've used over the years.  I also have a couple of their inside groove calipers for snap ring grooves and O-Ring grooves, nice!

Ken


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 20, 2017)

If I'm looking for quality I buy from a tool shop here in the industrial area of the city I live The guy who owns it is a mate and always looks after me, If he hasn't got it in stock he'll get it in for me. 

On the other hand when quality is not that important I often buy from Banggood online, rarely from amazon Also we have here in downunder a fairly decent electronics parts supplier, Jaycar, that also does some tools. I have had a wholesale acct with them for about 30 years, so the price is right. I recently bought a new digital caliper from them, the one I bought 20 odd years ago has just started to be a bit unreliable. 20 years is not bad for a cheapy.


----------



## ddickey (May 20, 2017)

Get these. I have them and they are really nice. I made the mistake in measureing some magnets now they're magnetized, PITA. https://www.amazon.com/iGaging-ABSO...8&qid=1495286927&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=igging
I have these also and the way they feel makes me think they're fake. The Igaging is smoother and this one tings when you tap it. The narrow measuring rod on the underside is the culprit. Although all checks say it's real. I regret buying it.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IG46NL2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mksj (May 20, 2017)

Unfortunately these are faked a lot, and given the number of returns to Amazon, I would be surprised if some people substitute the counterfeits and return them to Amazon.  Also Amazon is just a storefront for other online vendors, not too long ago I ordered some machine parts from Amazon and they ended up shipping from China arrives weeks later after the project needed to be done. The product pictures are often generic or substituted, and not what you will be getting. This is very common for the eBay China vendors selling Mitutoyo.

(1) The battery should read “SR44” and “Japan” on the battery itself (not just on the packaging), and there should be no battery already installed in the calipers.
(2) The calipers should come in a sealed plastic bag packed with a bit of Ferobrite anti-corrosion paper and a yellow tag on the locking knob telling how to install the battery and such.
(3) The display of these calipers should read, "0.0000" when zeroed out in the "inches" mode - counterfeits might read, "0.000" and might have a smaller 0/5 digit on the far right.
(4) The locking knob on the top should be the same shape and style as shown in the factory pictures, not as tall and a unknurled portion at the top. The fakes have a taller knob knurled from top to bottom
(5) The "ORIGIN" button should be recessed, also look at the difference in the plastic molding around the button.
(6) The batter covers are completely different, the original there is a straight mold line that continues across the cap, the fake the mold line swings down and around the bottom of the battery cap. The "ABSOLUTE" is printed on the original battery door, the fake it is on the body of the caliper.
(7) The serial number on the caliper needs to match the serial number listed on the calibration certificate.
(8) The calipers and packaging should not mention China - anywhere - especially not on the box/envelope/battery in which they were shipped.
(9) The fit and finish of the caliper, the copies have rough grind marks and often there will be a gap between the ID and OD jaws.
This is just a few things, there are numerous other differences, unfortunately many you need to have in your hands to tell.

Know what you are buying. I think getting an Absolute indicating caliper is worth the extra spend, the cheaper calipers that I use to use have had some measuring errors moving the slider back and forth, to the point I never trusted the reading, and would constantly re-zero and double check the readings. I have an Igaging Absolute 6" which I highly recommend, I have a real Mitutoyo 8" Absolute, and it is nice to work with and very accurate. I would suggest if you are going to pay the price for a "real" one, I would purchase it from a major tool vendor as opposed to save a few $ and be surprised.


----------



## Lonnie (May 20, 2017)

I have a set of original Mitutoyo calipers as well as a fake set. The fake set I got are actually pretty nice and are just as accurate as the Mitutoyo's are. I have never had any issues with them at all but they definitely have a cheaper feel to them. I have checked them with different sizes of gauge blocks along with the original Mitutoyo's and both read exactly the same every time.
I bought the fakes, knowing what they were, to use in my reloading room and quite honestly would buy another set if I needed them. IIRC, I paid right around $30.00 CAD for them.


----------



## ddickey (May 20, 2017)

Mine passes except the gap between the jaws. I suspect you can see a gap in any brand when held up to a light, no?


----------



## Lonnie (May 20, 2017)

I just went and got both sets and neither of them has a gap in the OD jaws. Both sets have a small gap in in the ID jaws.
Another thing I've noticed between the fake Mitutoyo's and originals is the fakes are a little longer.


----------



## ddickey (May 20, 2017)

If you angle it in front of a light you will see light. Or maybe not. Here mine


----------



## benmychree (May 20, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> dial calipers are not inherently accurate in the first place. some are better than others.
> i save the money and buy inexpensive calipers or used ones form ebay for day to day use.
> most of the (cheap) calipers i own, are within .002"- i'll live with that.
> when the measurement needs to be more precise, i break out the high(er) quality micrometers.
> ...


I have a 6" dial caliper from SPI (Swiss Precision Instruments).  It is one of the best I have had since the 1960s and is accurate for most work; as you say, when work needs to be better than a few thousandths, break out the vernier caliper or the micrometers.  I also have a Starrett digital 6" caliper, but do not use it near as much as the dial. but it is handy for such as metric measurements and conversions and zero reset.   I have used MSC for many years; they are the go to place.  I have also used McMaster Carr for as many years for other hard to find items, although I think one pays a price for convenience.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 20, 2017)

Most every new Mitutoyo tool that I have bought during the last several years has had this QR looking code engraved on it, calipers, dial bore gauges and indicators.
All bought from MSC.

My only complaint about the newer Mits calipers is the plastic cap that holds the depth blade in is easily dislodged, in the past they were screwed on.


----------



## fradish (May 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried these?

https://www.amazon.com/Clockwise-To...d=1495298391&sr=1-31&keywords=digital+caliper

The price is right and they are highly rated.  I bought a Clockwise digital indicator which is pretty nice.
I tend to prefer digital indicators and calipers.  For micrometers I'm ok with analog.

I buy most of my tools from Amazon, then Shars then Ebay.  That is mainly because I have Prime and
Amazon is good with returns.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 20, 2017)

I get my stuff from E-Bay, Shars, KBC, and Enco before they were swallowed up by MSC. I have also found some deals on Craigs list.


----------



## benmychree (May 20, 2017)

Originally, when I started to take classes in machine shop in high school, about all there was , an auto parts store that stocked and sold Starrett tools, another sold Union tools, I bought from both and by the time I finished my apprenticeship, I had about all I needed, mikes to 6", 12" vernier caliper an height gage and all the other tools used by a machinist; I bought several tools from ads in the Machinist's Monthly Journal, published by the International Association of Machinists, out union, and a few things from a pawn shop.  as I moved on, I bought a few tools here and there, and eventually went into the machine shop business and worked at it for about 35 years, buying much machinery and tools, some new, some used.  It was not until the advent of E Bay that so much was easily available, I have found all to many tools that I HAD TO HAVE!   still, the quest continues, so many tools, so little time.  
Sadly, every time I peruse the E Bay listings, I feel saddened; obviously so many dead machinist's tools ----   Back in the day, a retiring machinist sold his tools to apprentices in the shop; passed them on to the next generation; sadly, little of this tradition seems to be continuing.
When I was actively buying tools and supplies for my shop, I used KBC, then MSC, and McMaster Carr to a small extent. Also, every so often, someone would stop by the shop and offer tools and supplies for sale; I got a whole lot of stuff that way, there being few other shops in the area; one guy showed up with more or less of a level  load in a small pickup, all new stuff; yes, I had to have it!


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 22, 2017)

mksj said:


> Unfortunately these are faked a lot, and given the number of returns to Amazon, I would be surprised if some people substitute the counterfeits and return them to Amazon.  Also Amazon is just a storefront for other online vendors, not too long ago I ordered some machine parts from Amazon and they ended up shipping from China arrives weeks later after the project needed to be done. The product pictures are often generic or substituted, and not what you will be getting. This is very common for the eBay China vendors selling Mitutoyo.
> 
> (1) The battery should read “SR44” and “Japan” on the battery itself (not just on the packaging), and there should be no battery already installed in the calipers.
> (2) The calipers should come in a sealed plastic bag packed with a bit of Ferobrite anti-corrosion paper and a yellow tag on the locking knob telling how to install the battery and such.
> ...



I had a case a few years ago when I needed a new battery for my laptop, found one on eBay, seller in china, and bought it. The ad on eBay showed a picture with all the right markings on the battery , brand name model number etc. When the battery arrived it was a plain unmarked battery except for a small bit of Chinese characters. I installed the battery in the laptop and presto it worked. plugged it into the charger, and the computers charging circuit refused to recognise the battery and would not charge it.

I contacted eBay and explained the situation, and they made the battery supplier take back the battery at their cost and give a full refund including the postage, A win, I then found another seller in Hong Kong, similar photo of battery, I asked them is that a genuine photo of the battery they supply they assured me it was. I bought the battery and yes it was a genuine one, gave a full 2.5 years service, by that time I was ready to retire that laptop.

Hong Kong after many years as a British colony understands that honesty in business is most important, Some years ago A friend who did quite a bit of business in Hong Kong said that they will drive a hard bargain, but when the handshaking is done, what you agreed on is what you will get.


----------



## Splat (May 22, 2017)

I gotta give a shout out for Penn Tool in Maplewood, NJ. I've bought a lot from them and never had a problem with anything. Nice guys too and they'll answer any question you have. Prices aren't too bad. Their website sucks, and I've told them that....a couple of times.   With McMaster you usually get quality known brands but I hate how they won't (can't?) tell you the brand(s) of the item(s) you want. MSC sometimes has decent prices but they're definitely not who I think of first...actually Penn Tool I got to first. Amazon's not bad but that doesn't definitely mean you're getting an authentic branded tool....but you have a better chance than on Ebay.


----------



## hman (May 23, 2017)

fradish said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Clockwise-To...d=1495298391&sr=1-31&keywords=digital+caliper
> 
> The price is right and they are highly rated.


Just got the pair I ordered.  Very nice, large display, relatively smooth action (especially compared to the Harbor Fright ones), nice price, good "clapper" closure, there's an actual wheel for finer settings, and they use the CR2032 lithium battery, which seems to be displacing the older SR44/LR44.

About the only negative thing I've found so far is that they don't detect position when powered down.  This results in two un-features.  (1) They lose zero when turned off.  (2) They don't turn on when moved.  If the circuit isn't looking at the position, it can't detect that it's changing.

The instruction sheet says they have an automatic time-out at about 5 to 7 minutes.  I just checked that and it seems more like 3 minutes.  That might turn out to be a bother because of the loss of zero.


----------



## woodchucker (May 23, 2017)

Just looked at the link.
This image claims are total BS.
They claim smoother sliding and more precision. First one is made by a vertical mill, one by a horizontal. No  precision diff. Neither promotes smoother sliding. Looks are subjective. One could actually argue that the horizontal will cut a better more precise groove. As far as the caliper. It probably is well made, but their claims for this image are just marketing BS.


----------



## hman (May 23, 2017)

I sorta-kinda agree that it's vaporware.  All that the groove is for is clearance for the depth rod.  But then, it's a modern cliche that any difference between products can/should be pointed out by the marketing weenies and claimed as an improvement 

"It's not a bug ... it's a feature!"  Think back to (I think) the '70s, when copper prices went out the roof and appliances started coming out with cords just a foot long.  They were claiming that this was a *safety* feature!


----------



## 4GSR (May 23, 2017)

hman said:


> I........... Think back to (I think) the '70s, when copper prices went out the roof and appliances started coming out with cords just a foot long.  They were claiming that this was a *safety* feature!


Yeah, even today, they made the cords a little longer, not by much.  Still have to plug everything into a power strip because the cords are still not long enough!  And in my house built in the late 1970's, three outlets in the kitchen.  One behind the stove that's totally useless!,  The other two are shoved back into a corner that you can't reach!  So, they get power strips plugged in so plugs are in reach of any appliance plugged in. 

BTW- And I think I've posted this before, if you want a nice smooth moving digital caliper that won't break the budget, Try this one,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/digital-ver...836356?hash=item3a9058b744:g:8qEAAOSwtnpXoa0k

I own three digital calipers from these guys and I consider these the best out of any of the Asian made one's out there.

Ken


----------



## ddickey (May 23, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Most every new Mitutoyo tool that I have bought during the last several years has had this QR looking code engraved on it, calipers, dial bore gauges and indicators.
> All bought from MSC.
> 
> My only complaint about the newer Mits calipers is the plastic cap that holds the depth blade in is easily dislodged, in the past they were screwed on.


I have nothing like that on mine.


----------



## woodchucker (May 23, 2017)

I have an igaging that I got for wood working (I found I didn't like it for WW even though it has fractions).
Like the one from Amazon, but different buttions. I like the ability to turn it off.
I like it alot. is it accurate. very close. I have a few gage blocks and it will register them correctly. So I'm happy. 
I still prefer dial over digital.
I find it easy to see where I am between lines. And how close I am to sneaking up on something. I am also referring to dial indicators I guess on the sneak up.. 
Don't get me wrong, I will double check readings sometimes when I think I got confused (double check a micromoeter) to get the digital readout. But mostly I like the dial or barrel on the mic


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 24, 2017)

ddickey said:


> I have nothing like that on mine.


Bore gauge bought last year. Bought an inside rod mic and a 5-6" OD mic this year and neither have this code however, so who knows?


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 25, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Bore gauge bought last year. Bought an inside rod mic and a 5-6" OD mic this year and neither have this code however, so who knows?


Very nice, oh how I would love to have those, a decent inside mic is an answer to prayer. But then I've been using transfer calipers all my life, probably a bit too late to change now. Still one can dream.


----------

